# 1953 Ford Jubilee (NAA) Tractor - Hydra/Tran fluid question



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

I am in the process of emptying and replacing my transmission, hydraulic, and rear differential fluids on my Ford tractor.

I have emptied all three reservoirs, and located the fill hole and dip stick, overflow/fill holes.
I can't get in contact with the guy that did some work on the tranny, but I think he said he combined the reservoirs, inside the tractor.

So, if the trans and hydraulic reservoirs are combined, how do i know when the combined reservoir has enough fluid in it? Do I use the hydraulic reservoir dip stick, or the transmission overflow fill hole - to determine when the combined or both reservoirs have enough fluid.

Thank you for your help, forum!
-John


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Fill the transmission first. Wait a little while and then check if you have oil on the hyd dipstick. If there is oil in the hyd then he must have left the seals out. Strange but possible. In any case you do not want to overfill the transmission, so that is your guideline.


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks very much, Mike. That is exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

I got all my fluids changed and everything is going great, EXCEPT I have a slow dripping leak out of my transmission fluid reservoir. See photo. There is a drip accumulating on what looks like the ends of a cotter pin. I have no idea how that plays a part in the transmission fluid, and no idea why it is leaking. Can someone help? Thank you


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Typically a hole like that is located in a bellhousing so if fluid (hydraulic fluid or oil) is leaking into the bellhousing via a bad seal, it doesn't fill it up and get on the clutch. The cotter pin is in there to keep the hole from filling up with grime so it can function as a weep hole. Is that a drain plug there in the picture? I don't know why a weep hole would be located that close to a drain plug though, unless there's an internal casting inside separating those two.


----------



## My53Jubilee (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, it's the the trans reservoir drain plug.


----------

